# Camera Install



## mpcxl (Dec 9, 2015)

I do not install too many camera systems and I am trying to gather some input. Customer wants cameras outside on house, surveying the parimeter. 

Can I hang these cameras outside? Are the connections weather proof/tight? Should I use boxes to mount cameras or flush mount? How far can I go before I start losing power/signal?

Best,

XL


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

All that info should be in the manufacturers specs.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Just installed an 8 camera POE system. The outside units had boxes and they are very stout. I wouldn't screw those right to a wall. Is that an outside rated camera? POE only needs a cat6 cable with RJ45 ends and some of mine are 100 feet. Yours look like a separate power source style, I'm unfamiliar with those.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

POE is typically around 300'. I get hired by an IT pro to do cable install, term, test and aim. The manufacturer he uses has all the guidelines for the install. Type of camera, megapixel, aspect ratio, distance etc.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

That camera is not a network / PoE, it is a traditional camera. I can't tell by looking at it if it's outdoor rated. Best thing to do is mount it flush and make the connections inside, if the cords are long enough to make it through the wall. The analog signal can go a LONG way, but that says HD on it, it may be a SDI camera, which still goes a good distance. 

Many cameras can run on DC or AC, but even the DC power supply will go a long way. The power supply may be 24VDC but the camera may operate a good deal higher or lower so voltage drop is no big deal. 

It looks like they came with made-up cables - those are usually made 100' long, but don't use those, ack foo hack.


----------



## mpcxl (Dec 9, 2015)

Cameras are rated IP66 but I am more concerned about the connections not being weatherproof or moisture resistant.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

The rated cameras I did included plugs and boots and I had to install both to maintain the rating. The plugs were a PITA, so the original installer tossed them. The ones I installed were warranty; $7,000+ not including labor. I'll try to find pictures.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

GrayHair said:


> The rated cameras I did included plugs and boots and I had to install both to maintain the rating. The plugs were a PITA, so the original installer tossed them. The ones I installed were warranty; $7,000+ not including labor. I'll try to find pictures.


I had to install replacements for a bunch of expensive cameras, the original installer didn't get the waterproof terminations right, they leaked and wrecked several $2000 cameras.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I can install POE cameras for a fraction of what it takes to install a boxed set of cheap cameras.
When it's all done, the cheap cameras will cost them much more than the nice POE types.
I'm partial to Mobotix
https://www.mobotix.com/region/index?URL=&COOKIETEST=1
I'll put this up for an hour or two.

It's a 5mp Mobotix Q25


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Every detail in the OP's snap shots indicates that those units are designed for conditioned ( interior ) spaces.

What's the point of installing 'toys' ?

Easily sabotaged toys....


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> Every detail in the OP's snap shots indicates that those units are designed for conditioned ( interior ) spaces.
> 
> What's the point of installing 'toys' ?
> 
> Easily sabotaged toys....


This is like people that have a few drinks and order a generator online and think it's like installing a washing machine.

I have a low mp color doorbell camera. It's only job is to look out about 8'.
I see the same resolution cameras that people expect to capture good images out 100'. 
Sad


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

telsa said:


> Every detail in the OP's snap shots indicates that those units are designed for conditioned ( interior ) spaces.
> 
> What's the point of installing 'toys' ?
> 
> Easily sabotaged toys....


http://www.samsclub.com/sams/samsng-720p-bllt-cam-for-138142-136528/prod17530174.ip


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have installed cameras all over the spectrum in quality and price and the cheapos have their place, I have had them serve their purpose perfectly well on many occasions.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/samsng-720p-bllt-cam-for-138142-136528/prod17530174.ip


It's rated IP66. That means weather rated. I would maybe use them in a warehouse for watching a door. Those infra red lamps only last a couple of years. If night vision is what you need, it's best to either light up the area or install a separate illuminator.


----------

